# Are manicures okay if you have eczema?



## starryeyed (Feb 21, 2013)

I have dishydrotic eczema that comes and goes. It's a skin condition where small bubbles will form in my skin, then over the course of a week they'll dry out and my skin will flake off. On me, it shows up in small areas on my fingers -- it's not widespread on my hands. There's no real cure for it, just things you can do to prevent it. There's a million and one reasons why people have this condition and to this day, I haven't been able to narrow it down. (But I'm still trying!)

This might be a shot in the dark since I'm not sure if anyone else is dealing with this, but is it safe for me to have a manicure at a nail salon while I have an eczema break out? It's only limited to one finger right now. I've given myself lazy, at-home manicures while having a breakout and so far...nothing has happened.

I know it's probably a good idea to wait it out, but I hate having to wait!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 24, 2013)

Have you consulted with your doc? Probably the best person to ask. If your skin is bubbling.. like blisters? I suppose the techs aren't going to be rubbing remover on your hands, but much 've using perfumed lotions and stuff that could aggravate your skin.


----------

